# Fingerstyle skype lessons



## Wooly (Feb 17, 2017)

Hello
My first post here.

Could anyone give me a lead on someone out of Canada or even on this forum who offers finger style Skype lessons?

Lots of USA sites but with the Canadian dollar being where it is, ...........

Thanks


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Don Ross in Halifax offers Skype lessons when he's not on tour. But I don't imagine that it's cheap, even in Canadian dollars. Probably worth it though.


----------



## Wooly (Feb 17, 2017)

bw66 said:


> Don Ross in Halifax offers Skype lessons when he's not on tour. But I don't imagine that it's cheap, even in Canadian dollars. Probably worth it though.


If it's the same Don Ross that I'm familiar with, you're probably right


----------



## Pave (Jan 23, 2017)

Did you see my youtube channel? Pavel Blokhin
I play mostly fingers. I like the style of Mark Knopfler.
Perhaps you might be interested.


----------

